# introducing a new mouse



## Mrs Mouse Mummy (Jan 9, 2009)

I have today brought a new mouse to replace the one that died a couple of weeks ago. I have introduced her to the new one on neutral teritory, but since being in the cage, the old mouse looks like she attacking the new one, not too badly i think but theres plenty on sqeeking going on, is this normal or what should i be looking out for
many thanks


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Sorry i cant help... but heres a link for you...

All About Mice » Introducing mice


----------



## Mrs Mouse Mummy (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks, that helped alot x


----------

